

Neetforge: a startup accelerator for NEETs and shut-ins - Uptrenda
http://www.neetforge.com/

======
greenyoda
Unfortunately, I couldn't find a clue on the site about what "NEET" refers to.
So, for those, like me, who had never heard this term before:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEET](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEET)

------
nostrademons
I gotta wonder: given that a startup is probably the most emotionally
demanding professional activity you can engage in if you're _stable_ , is it
really a good idea to encourage mentally ill shut-ins to found one?

